# Scrap piece of pine made a nice walking stick



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Had this piece of pine left over from one of my blanket rack projects look at and decided to make a walking stick out of it, it's a good stiff piece don't give any.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Another winner! Great coloring too!


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice pole RandyL476, would have been a shame to discard it, in our hobby there is no such thing as scrap most left over pieces can be recycled - even into firewood


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

You fooled me. I was expecting some dimensional lumber. Nice color!


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

[quote name="LilysDad" post="30690" timestamp="1477314674"]
You fooled me. I was expecting some dimensional lumber. Nice color![/quote I should've titled the subject different


----------

